# Cervelo Buyers survey



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

Just have a question for all on here. How many of you buy a Cervelo based on the quality of the bike or do you base it on the price. If your local LBS is a Cervelo dealer and is selling the model at Cervelo's MSRP do you order it from say an online shop that does no support for the local cycling community or just buy it for the deal? I am only asking this because as a Cervelo dealership I have several people that come in see the bike then buy it from online shop because they are selling for stupid low price.As a LBS should I just leave Cervelo's to the online shops?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Bah..... what? If you're a dealer you know the drill. It's pretty difficult to buy a Cervelo at anything but MSRP for a current model year. Those guys control the dealerships pretty well. Find out where they bought it and call your inside sales rep.

By in large, not many Cervelo dealers run it to this and even less will with Nytro, CC, R&A, Colorado Cyclist, and one other I think being the exclusive online dealers.

Starnut


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I just happenend to be out of town with my wife at a scarp booking convention!!  So, I got the phone book out and found myself something to do while the wife was at her convention. I had no intention of buying anything, just killing time. The dealer talked me into riding a RS and I was hooked! But, not wanting just to make a impulse buy I just came home. After about a month of thinking it over I purchased online from R&A cycles. At the time gas was $4.50 a gallon and my work made it impossible to take the time to drive 3.5 back to the dealer . I really wish I had a dealer closer I could support, but I don't. If not for work I would have went back to the dealer, because the guy was super nice and very helpful. I understand what your saying and I would have never just went to ride a bike to find the right size and buy elsewhere.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

RobertBGfitter said:


> ... as a Cervelo dealership I have several people that come in see the bike then buy it from online shop because they are selling for stupid low price.As a LBS should I just leave Cervelo's to the online shops?


If the buyer is being price sensitive, then the buyer will likely be price sensitive regardless of brand.


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

I like to take the time to build the bike myself. My LBS does NOT cater to folks like me...they just want to sell complete bikes. 
That said, I did ask if they had any 2009 Framesets on close out. They had none. The next day, I get an eMAIL from an on-line shop that 09 framesets are 20% off so I took the plunge and got an RS.
Next, I go to my LBS to get small parts like in-line adjusters. They don't have any in stock. So, back to on-line shops.

My LBS does not help people like me. They take parts off bikes and try and sell them for full price..even thought they have been 'used'...at least for test rides, etc.
When my LBS has as "sale" it is only for complete bikes.

That said, 
I did order my last Frameset from my LBS. Had to special order it with 20% down. Used the Trek Finance deal at the time.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I bought my Cervelo (R3) from a bike store. I liked that they did drop the price a bit, and they included changing my parts over from my old bike. 

To be honest, if they had not done a price drop at least by a little, I probably would not have bought it from them. I would have kept looking at other shops in the area. But I am glad I did as now I can take it into them should I have a problem, and not have to strip and ship it back. To me, that was the part about online buying that I did not like. It makes solving problems hard, not to mention costly too. 

I love the R3 btw.

When I was in the market to buy, I knew what I wanted (R3), and there was no way I was going to compromise on that.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

When I bought my Cervélo (S1 aka Soloist Team), I went into it pretty much knowing that Cervélo as a brand & company pretty much _"doesn't do"_ pricing concessions. 

In fact, before reading this thread I did not know it was possible to "shop" an LBS around to negotiate a price under MSRP. As was mentioned earlier, if I were you I'd contact my Cervélo sales rep ASAP.

That being said, my LBS I bought my frame from in Richmond just so happened to be an authorized dealer, and I had no problem paying full sticker as it was the bike I wanted and the service they offered was world class. The authorized dealer near where I live now in NYC _I will never, EVER buy anything from_, especially a bike, as their service is probably one of _the worst_ customer experiences I've experienced with anything.

I've been in auto sales before and it comes down to the same principle: _why would a buyer want to devalue a product they claim to want by asking for it a lower price?_ Granted, some of the price _is_ profit, but if you don't want to spend the $$$, then get something that's offered at a price you're willing to spend to begin with.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

For starters, I got my 2009 RS at a 10% discount off MSRP. I liked the bike from the beggining and there were not too many shops in the area selling Cervello's. It was at the end of my price range, I mean the very end. When I made up my mind I could afford the bike (before the 10% discount was offered); I thought I needed to look at all the bikes in the same class as the RS (meaning Ultegra componants); they all ran about $3,000 and I just happened to walk into the shop on the day the 10% discount was being offered and that made the bike closer in price to the $3,000 bikes, so it was a done deal then.

I think most bikes are great, I did a lot of test rides and a lot of evaluating. I read a post on one of these forums where someone got 20% off. I am extremely happy with my RS; but I am not sure the bike shop where I purchased the bike will be my LBS. They only offered me adjustments for 1 year and 1 free tune up within the year (most other bike shops were offering Lifetime tuneups for free) and they are a little further away from my house than three other bike shops that I wouldn't mind taking the bike to for maintenance.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

RobertBGfitter said:


> Just have a question for all on here. How many of you buy a Cervelo based on the quality of the bike or do you base it on the price. If your local LBS is a Cervelo dealer and is selling the model at Cervelo's MSRP do you order it from say an online shop that does no support for the local cycling community or just buy it for the deal? I am only asking this because as a Cervelo dealership I have several people that come in see the bike then buy it from online shop because they are selling for stupid low price.As a LBS should I just leave Cervelo's to the online shops?


here's the scoop. Any one who does the least bit of shopping knows that any Cervelo can be had for at least 20% off. My local lbs sold me a 2008 soloist for $3400. msrp had been close to $5000. The year before they could have sold me a pc3 but they didn't mention the upcoming sale to me a couple of days in advance so I bought a bike elsewhere.

Sell your bikes for cost plus a couple of percent and reap the rewards of selling accessories and crap at a 3x mark up for years to come to a satisfied customer.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought my 2009 S2 frame at the end of September at an online store for 17% off of MSRP with free shipping. A LBS near me sells Cervelos, but they were selling them at MSRP at the time. I started buying components either online, on craigslist, or on ebay since May, prior to buying the frame. I just put my bike together after I got all the components and had my LBS do the final adjustments for me. I think I cut some of the cable housing a bit too short, so they had to replace them. 

Overall, I spent about $3500 for my S2, with DA shifters, DA crank, DA pedals, Ultegra brakes, Ultegra front and rear Derailleurs, Ultegra cassette, Easton EA90 TT wheels, 3T stem, and FSA K-wing handlebar.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

I bought my S1 at Local Bike Shop, well local? It’s 1 hr from my house. I'm in Tampa, but the nearest Cervelo Dealer is in Clearwater. Yes it was a haul, test ride, then back for the sale, then back for the 10 hour tune up, but the shop goes the extra mile. I'm old school, I like to go to a shop, be fitted for the bike, be sold by a sales man and walk out with my new purchase. I bought a 09 and got 10% from the store. 
The Cervelo name brought me to the store, but the store and their folks will keep me coming back.

What is the value of the local shop? That is the question. To me a lot, I don't work on bikes, I just ride them. Does the LBS go the extra mile, are they worth the extra money. If the shop is, then they are good to go, if not, the internet will kill them. 
I believe in and love capitalism. I think those that work hard and do a good job should be rewarded. If an online store can match the service of a local retailer great. But I am willing to spend more to get more. A bike purchase should not be a commodity purchase. 

Anyway, what do I know?


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a lot of thought about LBS vs. online. In '98 I bought my VooDoo Bizango from the LBS and NEVER felt like anything was being shoved at me. I was fitted properly, got a great bike and great weekend rides. The other day I call the same location (3rd or 4th owners now) and I'm asking about long spindled Speedplay pedals. I'm asked how I came to the conclusion about the need for those and I state from a fitting. He proceeds to try and find out where I got my fitting. Okay, maybe I'm being picky, but I felt I was being placed in a position to defend my choice of vendor for the fitting. He says, I've done over 6,000 fittings: I don't give a cowpie. I just wanted to know if you have those pedals in stock and what it would take to get a pair, if not. To me, this is what makes the difference. 

As far as Cervelo dealer: I walked into one to take a look at their RS. Interestingly, by eyeball the youthful clerk could tell that is my size. Anyway, no sale at the time. I saw the 2009 RS frame set at 20% online, e-mail my fitter in terms of size and I buy the thing. Although I did not purchase from my fitter (who is not a Cervelo dealer), I will most likely travel the 125 miles to buy my Campy grouppo from him and for the build...


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

voodooguy said:


> .... I'm asked how I came to the conclusion about the need for those and I state from a fitting. He proceeds to try and find out where I got my fitting. Okay, maybe I'm being picky, but I felt I was being placed in a position to defend my choice of vendor for the fitting. He says, I've done over 6,000 fittings: I don't give a cowpie. I just wanted to know if you have those pedals in stock and what it would take to get a pair, if not. To me, this is what makes the difference.
> 
> ....As far as Cervelo dealer: I walked into one to take a look at their RS. Interestingly, by eyeball the youthful clerk could tell that is my size...
> 
> ... Although I did not purchase from my fitter (who is not a Cervelo dealer), I will most likely travel the 125 miles to buy my Campy grouppo from him and for the build...


Which is _exactly why I won't_ deal with the local Cervélo dealer where I currently live. The service is that bad.

They've given me the 3rd degree over parts & equipment. They're also probably the only LBS that keeps a half decent stock of Campag parts in this part of town, but they were professional/knowledgable enough to sell me Campy brake pads for carbon rims when I specifically requested pads for aluminium rims. I think the last straw was when I went in to get some energy gels and a guy there looks at my bike, looks at me for all of ten seconds, and tries to BS me into thinking my bike wasn't my size and to stop in when I'm ready to "fix" it with a new bike. In fact, he had a smoking deal on a Cervélo that was "my size". After that experience, I don't care what kind of deal they have, it's not worth the poor customer service that comes with it.

On the flipside, I'm more that happy with the full retail price I paid on my Cervélo from the local LBS who carried them when I lived in Richmond. Even if they charge full price, they justify it with a very good buying experience, excellent service and knowledge of what they sell (and even what they _don't sell_) that comes with the purchase.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Yup, I agree... there is a point where the service is the top priority, rather than the desperation to make a sale... The funny thing is, are you listening LBS owner, if the LBS would teach their staff that customer service is #1 and they should focus on listening rather than cramming... the LBS would be in much better shape.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

jpdigital said:


> Which is _exactly why I won't_ deal with the local Cervélo dealer where I currently live. The service is that bad.
> 
> They've given me the 3rd degree over parts & equipment. They're also probably the only LBS that keeps a half decent stock of Campag parts in this part of town, but they were professional/knowledgable enough to sell me Campy brake pads for carbon rims when I specifically requested pads for aluminium rims. I think the last straw was when I went in to get some energy gels and a guy there looks at my bike, looks at me for all of ten seconds, and tries to BS me into thinking my bike wasn't my size and to stop in when I'm ready to "fix" it with a new bike. In fact, he had a smoking deal on a Cervélo that was "my size". After that experience, I don't care what kind of deal they have, it's not worth the poor customer service that comes with it.
> 
> On the flipside, I'm more that happy with the full retail price I paid on my Cervélo from the local LBS who carried them when I lived in Richmond. Even if they charge full price, they justify it with a very good buying experience, excellent service and knowledge of what they sell (and even what they _don't sell_) that comes with the purchase.


Which dealer in Richmond?

I've been in and out of a lot of shops for the past year and the salesmanship or lack of amazes me. There is no consistency; on one hand a lot of employees at some shops have no clue how to sell anything. I had one person tell me to straddle the bike and if I could not see the front hub it was a good fit. I went into one shop asking for 30 matching shirts for a charity ride and he said, well all we have is what's on the rack. I was flabergasted, you don't want to sell me 30 shirts; I would have called headquarters or other shops in the chain to make that sale.

I purchased my Cervelo RS at a high end snooty shop. As mentioned, they are snooty to some (not to me) but seem to know what they are talking about. I don't buy too much stuff from them because they are high and I can get a lot of stuff on line or wait until the other stores have sales. After the year of free adjustments and one tune up is done, I'll probably go elsewhere for maintenance, but I did get a lot of great information when looking for a bike and when I got fitted it took almost 2 hours.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*Richmond area LBS*



Tommy Walker said:


> Which dealer in Richmond?
> 
> I've been in and out of a lot of shops for the past year and the salesmanship or lack of amazes me. There is no consistency; on one hand a lot of employees at some shops have no clue how to sell anything. I had one person tell me to straddle the bike and if I could not see the front hub it was a good fit. I went into one shop asking for 30 matching shirts for a charity ride and he said, well all we have is what's on the rack. I was flabergasted, you don't want to sell me 30 shirts; I would have called headquarters or other shops in the chain to make that sale.
> 
> I purchased my Cervelo RS at a high end snooty shop. As mentioned, they are snooty to some (not to me) but seem to know what they are talking about. I don't buy too much stuff from them because they are high and I can get a lot of stuff on line or wait until the other stores have sales. After the year of free adjustments and one tune up is done, I'll probably go elsewhere for maintenance, but I did get a lot of great information when looking for a bike and when I got fitted it took almost 2 hours.



3Sports in the Tuckahoe shopping center is where I got my S1. The service & advice there is probably the best I've experienced from _any_ shop I've been to (which includes Buffalo; Denver, Boulder & Colo Spgs in CO; and the NYC area). Best time to go is when it's not so hectic, when it's busy they may simply not have the time to chat all things bike, and it may come across as disintrest, but trust me, they care about _every customer_.

As for Agee's, ask the locals they'll tell you all you need to know. I'll leave it at that.

I used to work part time at Performance on Broad. Yeah, they're more of retail chain as opposed to a Bike Shop, but they've seemed to have done a pretty good job of gettting employees how are into bikes, so you shouldn't feel like you're being _sold to_. Actually, there'd be lots of customers that would go in (myself included before and after my time working there) just to chat about bikes, so the vibe was pretty good.

As for some of the other LBS's there, if you want more details feel free to drop me PM...


----------



## jay33 (Dec 23, 2008)

*jay33*

I agree with dougclaysmith. I am by no means a bike mechanic, I can do little things but I want good service. I went to the local Cervelo dealer 3 times to give them a chance. I had sales people who had never rode the S2 trying to sell me. On another occasion the guy couldn't have cared less, it took everything he had to get off his stool to talk to me and the best thing he could say was "good bike". Also this LBS has a rep for terrible service. I purchased my S2 out of town. They serviced another bike of mine to perfection. Yeah maybe I could have done a bit better somewhere else but I have years of free service and couldn't be happier with the whole experience.


----------



## jezphil (Dec 7, 2009)

I just bought a Cervelo R3 2010 build from my local bike shop. I could have bought the frame and parts cheaper online, but the way I see it the extra money wasn't wasted. It's a shop run by a former GB track champ and road racer who seriously knows his stuff. He measured me and gave me great advice. He'll service the bike and be very helpful if anything goes wrong and I'm joining him on a training camp in Lanzarote. Personal relationships, advice, help - it's all important to me and worth paying extra. I did take the price into account though - the shop has an online 'bike builder' where you can build your own bike and it instantly tells you the price. I tried the same build with other shops and this one came out easily the cheapest.


----------

